
He Made a Secret Album in an Apple Store - tomkwok
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/07/05/he-made-a-secret-album-in-an-apple-store.html
======
ablation
These "He/She [did something/is doing something]" headlines are a very
peculiar and mildly annoying emerging style of headline writing. It doesn't
quite parse correctly on first glance, and appears tailor made for Reddit
sharing, where this style of writing is popular.

